# Seperated



## hurtwife (May 21, 2010)

It feels weird to actually have told him. I dont know if I want to be in this marriage or not. I explained to him that I need time, after things he had said. And I also told him it could take months for me to decide if we can work or not. I do feel so sorry for him, but I need to look after myself. 

The living arrangements are going to be. His moving in the spare room, and we are cutting the bills etc. 
I just hope we can stay like this for a while, coz I do actually care about him. 
i told him I wanna take it everyday at a time, if I am staying or going. 

I really dont want to hurt him.


----------



## luv2ivy (May 18, 2010)

i woud give anything to even have that with my husband he hates it when i try to come to his house to see him


----------

